

Bezos Talks Innovation In The Publishing Space - msbii
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/13/death-to-the-gatekeepers-bezos-talks-innovation-in-the-publishing-space/

======
msbii
This gets interesting with recent lawsuit against Apple.

